# My Hawaiin Fatty Perfected: Q/Vew Heavy



## silverwolf636 (Jul 3, 2010)

Here it is again gang.  I just knew I could get a little better taste out of my Hawaiin Fatty if I tried.

Ingredients:

2-1/4# regular sausage

1-1/2# bacon

6-7oz Mozzerello Cheese

Baby bella mushrooms

8 oz pineapple chunks

banana peels from 6 bananas

Fry up 1/2 pound of bacon to the point that is just done; not crisp and shriveled up.

Take the other 1/2 pound of bacon and chop up into small pieces.

Put your sausage, pineapple chunks and your small raw bacon pieces into a bowl and hand mix.

Flatten out your fatty as usual.

Apply cheese, fried bacon and mushrooms and roll it up.

Do a bacon weave but skip every other row. You want the flavor of the banana peels to reach the sausage.

Take the banana peels and weave over your bacon.

NOTE:  AS YOU CAN SEE, I PUT PINEAPPLE RINGS ON TOP OF THE FATTY ABOUT AN HOUR BEFORE IT WAS DONE. THIS DID NOT WORK. THE PINEAPPLE SOAKED UP WAY TOO MUCH SMOKE FLAVOR.  I TOOK THESE OFF AND THE FATTY WAS FANTASTIC!

I smoked this with wild cherry at a temp of 225-250.  I took it off when I reached an internal temp of 163F.  It was about 4 hours.

If ya have any questions just ask.

I shrink my files down so it shouldn't take to much to load these.


















































--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2010)

You have taken the fatty to a new level my friend!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That is a masterpiece.


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 4, 2010)

How was it? the filling looks awesome, reminds me of pizza. What do the banana peels add, seems like it may add some bitterness?


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 4, 2010)

dang, I got a butt on the uds now and I'm wishin I woulda went fatties!


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a mighty fine fatty you made there no wonder your dr is giving you a hard time lol screw him!!! nice qview and recpie


----------



## rgacat (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes please do  tell us about the banana peels. It looks like a master piece.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 4, 2010)

rgacat said:


> Yes please do  tell us about the banana peels. It looks like a master piece.


There was no bitterness from the banana peels. They actually added a very slight banana taste to the sausage.  Actually the Hawaiians use banana leaves to wrap some foods in but I found out that if you don't have banana leaves that banana peels will work.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 4, 2010)

Silverwolf636 said:


> There was no bitterness from the banana peels. They actually added a very slight banana taste to the sausage.  Actually the Hawaiians use banana leaves to wrap some foods in but I found out that if you don't have banana leaves that banana peels will work.
> 
> --ray--
> 
> (0|||||0)


And Tahitians too.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good job Ray, looks good!

Gene


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice work, Ray!  Have to try the banana peel trick on a few things.  hmmmmm!  Got me thinking......


----------



## jak757 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice job Ray!!!  You are a determined man...I remember your first one of these.

You inspire me to give it a shot!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Ray,

I've been watching these----They keep getting better!

I remember the first one I saw-----I looked at the picture before I read anything.

The banana skins looked like electrical tape.

First thing through my mind was "LOL, it must have been falling apart, and he ran out of Duct Tape!"

Keep it up Ray!

I hope your getting a lot of help eating all of your experiments!  These things will kill ya!

Bear


----------



## jerseyshovel (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## deannc (Jul 5, 2010)

Phase 2 looks great!  Did you cut those nannas up on some corn flakes or make a milkshake?


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 6, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Phase 2 looks great!  Did you cut those nannas up on some corn flakes or make a milkshake?


LOL, actually my boy had some friends over when I was preparing everything.  The wife went upstairs and asked the guys if anyone would like to have a banana. They all accepted and there you have it.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------

